# Your favorite guitar solo.



## EricABQ

What is your favorite guitar solo in a song.

Here's mine, at about 1:40. Marc Ribot in a Tom Waits song:


----------



## senza sordino

Obvious and safe choices, but my favourites
Steve Howe Yours is no Disgrace
Eric Clapton Crossroads
Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child
Jimmy Page The Song Remains the Same 
George Harrison While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( did he actually play it?)
Manfred Mann Blinded By the light (who's the guitar player?)
Peter Frampton Do you feel like I do?
Van Halen Spanish Fly
We Are the Champions Brian May
Wish You Were Here David Gilmore


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is mine, about 1:07


----------



## dgee

Ernie Isley: "Who's that Lady?" - and heaps of others. So criminally underrated
Curtis Mayfield: "Move On Up" and "Superfly"
Jeff "Skunk" Baxter: "Reelin' in the Years" and "My Old School"
Prince: "Purple Rain" (GUILTY PLEASURE!)


----------



## BurningDesire

Bradley Nowell - Badfish
David Gilmour - Comfortably Numb
David Gilmour - Time
The Edge - Miracle Drug
Frank Zappa - Uncle Remus
Frank Zappa - Watermelon in Easter Hay
Graham Coxon - Country Sad Ballad Man
Graham Coxon - You're So Great
Jimi Hendrix - May this Be Love
Jimi Hendrix - Bold as Love
Jimmy Page - The Rain Song
Jimmy Page - Ten Years Gone
Martin Barre - Minstrel in the Gallery
Mike Oldfield - Hergest Ridge Part 1
Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn Part 1
Trent Reznor - Ruiner

a few of my favorites ^^


----------



## norman bates

EricABQ said:


> Here's mine, at about 1:40. Marc Ribot in a Tom Waits song:


Hoist that rag is one of my favorite Ribot solos. My favorite one and one of my favorite solos ever is the one on Clap Hands (from 2:04)





Mick Goodrick at 4:43 with Gary Burton on The colours of Chloe





Tisziji Munoz - Spiritual journey (but there are a lot of outstanding solos of him, he's like the Coltrane of the guitar)





Peter Green - Bottoms up





Sonny Greenwich - Peace





Captain Beefheart - Bat Chain Puller (Jeff Moris Tepper at 2:02, this one blows my mind every time)





El Nino Miguel - Vino y Caballos (I don't know if it could be considered just a solo, but anyway it's incredible)





Allman Brothers - In memory of Elizabeth Reed from the live at Fillmore (Duane Allman from 7:47)





White Lion - Wait (Vito Bratta at 2:11). The song is embarassing, the solo is fantastic





Megadeth - Tornado of Souls (Marty Friedman at 3:09)





Pat Martino - Just Friends 





Massacre - Killing Time


----------



## DeepR

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (PULSE version)


----------



## Art Rock

Dire Straits - Private investigations
Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb


----------



## GreenMamba

A third vote for Ribot's edgy solo on a Hoist that Rag, and a second for While My Guitar (Clapton, not Harrison).

A personal favorite is Duane Allman on I Am Yours, with Derek and the Dominoes.


Edit: and if course, Nigel Tufnel's violin-enhanced solo, but only when he takes the time to tune the violin.


----------



## norman bates

GreenMamba said:


> Edit: and if course, Nigel Tufnel's violin-enhanced solo, but only when he takes the time to tune the violin.


How did I forget that? :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Coldshot, give it until around 3 mins





Tony Iommi, with Black Sabbath
From around 3.20





A bit left field, but Tony Levin on bass on this masterpiece




Best played on a good hifi, it's a great test to see if your setup handles BASS, with a capital B

Here's Tony again, this time playing the "Chapman Stick" with Goatika


----------



## EricABQ

I think the solo in Nutshell from Alice In Chains is my favorite from Jerry Cantrell. Not a particularly pyrotechnic solo, I just think it ends a really good song really well. Starts about 1:40.


----------



## Winterreisender

One of the most beatifully melodic guitar solos I can think of is the outro to "Wet Sand" by Red Hot Chili Peppers. Nothing flashy, just very soulful.


----------



## kv466

Jimmy Page - Stairway to Heaven 
Slash - Sweet Child O' Mine'
Kirk Hammett - Shortest Straw
Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower
Don Felder, Glen Frey and Joe Walsh - Hotel California
Eddie van Halen - Eruption 
Steve Vai - Blue Powder
David Gilmore - Dogs
Jerry Garcia - Let It Grow
Vito Bratta - Little Fighter
Santana - Europa
Dickey Betts - Jessica
Robbie Krieger - Light My Fire
Brian May - Bohemian Rhapsody
Yngwie Malmsteen - Black Star
B.B. King - Thrill Is Gone
Joe Satriani - The Crush of Love
Randy Rhoads - Crazy Train
Stevie Ray Vaughn - Pride and Joy
Mark Knopfler - Sultans of Swing
Allen Collins and Gary Rossington - Freebird

So many solos, so many players...these are just a few that came to mind.


----------



## starthrower

Most of my favorites are by Frank Zappa, Mike Keneally, Scott Henderson, Allan Holdsworth, Richard Thompson, Tony Rice, and Pat Metheny.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Eddie Hazel - Maggot Brain


----------



## Couac Addict

Alex Lifeson - La Villa Strangiato


----------



## neoshredder

Tons of great guitar solos in the 70's and 80's. Can't pick one at the moment.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## elgar's ghost

This (from c. 0:41 to 0:58)






But seriously...

Contenders from Rock royalty would include:

Santana - Europa (from 'Amigos') and the full solo from She's Not There (from 'Moonflower')
Hendrix - Star-Spangled Banner (from 'Woodstock' film) and Machine Gun (from 'Band of Gypsies')
Clapton - Spoonful (from 'Fresh Cream') and the second solo from Crossroads (from 'Wheels of Fire')
Steve Howe - Clap (from 'The Yes Album')

Maggot Brain's an excellent suggestion. Michael Hampton also did a great live version (bonus track on 'One Nation Under a Groove').


----------



## neoshredder

Just thought of a solo that stands out above others. Check this out! Solo starts at 5:05.


----------



## tdc




----------



## norman bates

Technically Scotty Anderson is probably the ultimate monster. His double stops are scary.


----------



## EdwardBast

Three guitarists from King Crimson:

Adrien Belew. Beginning at 4:56. Hard to pick just one by Belew:






Robert Fripp. At 3:40. What effortless precision!






Trey Gunn at 4:50 on "reclining guitar." (Also Fripp has great solo at 2:40):


----------



## GreenMamba

I don't think anyone has mentioned Chuck Berry yet. I don't know if he holds up as the best technically (his acrobatics probably made his solos harder to play than they normally would have been), but he's still just about the best all around performer ever.


----------



## scratchgolf

My favorite is J. Mascis - "Get Me" by Dinosaur Jr. The 2nd solo. Usually when discussing guitar solos with "Guitar Guy" friends, they start talking about chords and speed and difficulty and blah blah blah. That's usually where I turn around and walk in the other direction, whether they've finished or not.


----------



## Guest

Another vote for Hendrix's "Machine Gun." Also, the solo that Ritchie Blackmore played in "A Light in the Black" when I saw Rainbow in 1975/76...just jaw-dropping. As good as the studio version is, it pales next to that one--he was just on fire that night.


----------



## techniquest

My top guitar solo is definitely Steve Hackett's solo in "Firth of Fifth" (Genesis) - bend those notes!






Closely followed by Mike Oldfield in Incantations Part (3:30 - end of clip)


----------



## Katie

Great post! Okay, the SBD copies have largely disappeared after GDP and Rhino's official release,

http://www.dead.net/store/1970s/winterland-june-1977-complete-recordings-cd-box-sold-out









and it's rare when you can confidently point to an definitive version of any GOGD song after 2,300+ shows, but this one contains the epitome of TMNS perfection by virtue of Jerry's epic solo (*track 9 @ 3:10, and launch from the atmosphere at 3:48*)...mediocre AUD, but good enough.../K

https://archive.org/details/gd1977-06-07.aud.bertrando.31951.flac16

If you've ever entertained; hosted; dabbled; nourished; cosseted; humoured; favoured; coddled; or catered the notion of pursing the Dead further, then I STRONGLY suggest you start here (**** the recco's regarding studio albums!). Consider that current band archivist David Lemieux said, reflecting the opinion of "A lot of Dead Heads" regarding this 3-night run at Winterland (6/7-9/77): "the first night is a Top 15, the second is a Top 10 and the third is a Top 3". AND THAT'S OUT OF 2,318 SHOWS! /Katie

EDIT: Merry X-mas, though the link indicates "sold out", the box will still register in your cart indicating current stock! WELL? WHAT ARE YA WAITIN' FER?


----------



## maestro267

John Petrucci's solo in Dream Theater's "Voices".

Guthrie Govan's solo in Steven Wilson's "Drive Home".


----------



## Katie

From God's fingers on the fretboard to your ears.... 1:25 - 3:07...






K


----------



## RedRum

Solo starts at 1:23


----------



## tdc

For bluesy electric guitar solos I think its hard to beat Jimmy Page from the early '70's. Love this particular solo especially from about 3:02 - 4:02.






(The greatest rock band in their prime)


----------



## EdwardBast

tdc said:


> For bluesy electric guitar solos I think its hard to beat Jimmy Page from the early '70's. Love this particular solo especially from about 3:02 - 4:02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The greatest rock band in their prime)


I agree with your general point. In this case, however: good tune, but that was some slovenly playing. I think his best blues playing was on "Since I've Been Loving You" (LZ III). Zeppelin could be incredibly bad live - in their prime. I heard it.


----------



## tdc

EdwardBast said:


> I agree with your general point. In this case, however: good tune, but that was some slovenly playing. I think his best blues playing was on "Since I've Been Loving You" (LZ III). Zeppelin could be incredibly bad live - in their prime. I heard it.


I think Zeppelin went downhill quite a bit as far as their live performances in the late 70's. The massive touring, drugs and alcohol, and the fact that Page broke his hand twice in this decade all had an effect. But I think they were generally amazing live from about '69-'73. I agree some sloppiness was always a part of Page's playing, but I love the guy for his feel and his note choices, and his very unique sound. You just can't duplicate that style. When it comes to blues-rock I think "feel" is clearly much more important than technical perfection. I'd take Page over anybody when it comes to this style of music, even though there are plenty that are more skilled and less sloppy.


----------



## Itullian

Barre Minstrel in the Gallery
" Aqualung
Jimi voodoo child


----------



## Giuseppem

my favorite is the solo of gilmour in Echoes


----------



## neoshredder

Gilmour is so overrated. Had to say it. Roger Waters and Syd Barrett were the geniuses of the band. Gilmour is just a good guitar player. Though nothing wrong with that. Just that his songs aren't at Roger's level or Syd's level. And his playing gets old after awhile.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> Gilmour is so overrated. Had to say it. Roger Waters and Syd Barrett were the geniuses of the band. Gilmour is just a good guitar player. Though nothing wrong with that. Just that his songs aren't at Roger's level or Syd's level. And his playing gets old after awhile.


Gilmour was a great musician, and Roger Waters wasn't the only person writing music for the band. The tunes would have lost a ton of great ideas without Gilmour's input. You're giving way too much credit to Waters. Maybe if you're talking only about The Wall and The Final Cut, which were primarily (but not ONLY) Waters works. He didn't write all those beautiful guitar solos all over The Wall. Prior to those vanity projects, Pink Floyd's works were heavily collaborative. Even if you take out his obvious song-writing and compositional influence, Gilmour sang a ton of their songs, and played a variety of guitars, adding a ton of great melodies and harmonies and textures.

Have you even done any research into Pink Floyd's music before forming this opinion Neo?


----------



## Itullian

Mick Abrahms, Cat Squirrel, from Tull's This Was album.

Clapton, Spoonful live, the whole friggen thing.

And his live Sleepy Time Time solo.
awesome.


----------



## Cadenza

Deserted Cities of the Heart - Clapton/Cream
Rikki Don't Lose That Number - Jeff Baxter/Steely Dan
Who Needs You - Brian May/Queen
How Long - Mark Knopfler/Dire Straits


----------



## Itullian

Clapton, Live Cream, Steppin' Out. whole friggen thing.


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> Gilmour was a great musician, and Roger Waters wasn't the only person writing music for the band. The tunes would have lost a ton of great ideas without Gilmour's input. You're giving way too much credit to Waters. Maybe if you're talking only about The Wall and The Final Cut, which were primarily (but not ONLY) Waters works. He didn't write all those beautiful guitar solos all over The Wall. Prior to those vanity projects, Pink Floyd's works were heavily collaborative. Even if you take out his obvious song-writing and compositional influence, Gilmour sang a ton of their songs, and played a variety of guitars, adding a ton of great melodies and harmonies and textures.
> 
> Have you even done any research into Pink Floyd's music before forming this opinion Neo?


The Wall happens to be probably my favorite Pink Floyd album. Maybe Gilmour is easier to get along with. But he lacks that special something that Waters had. And I've listened to a lot of Floyd in my early years. And geniuses tend to be a little eccentric. Gilmour seems too normal to me. Not artsy enough.


----------



## Oreb

Many of my favourites have already been listed. Three others:

this gorgeous one from Nels Clines / Wilco. Just beautiful (from 2:45):






this from Gentle Giant, from 3:45, but if you haven't heard it, listen to the whole thing 






and this one, an obvious choice, perhaps, but only because it's so great. Marillion, from 2:25






By the way, can anyone tell me how to tell whether it's Duane or Dicky on those magnificent Allman Brothers tracks?


----------



## jim prideaux

Kid Charlemagne-Steely Dan
Midnight at the Oasis-Maria Muldaur
countless solos by Robben Ford , Lowell George and for 'licks' rather than solos the much under acknowledged Robbie Robertson.

hats off to the previous 'poster' who picked out Nels Cline-currently a big play round these parts has been Impossible Germany-I saw Television in November-Cline himself acknowledges a debt to Tom Verlaine who really can still 'cut it'.....


----------



## Oreb

jim prideaux said:


> for 'licks' rather than solos the much under acknowledged Robbie Robertson.


 Yes indeed. In fact I had considered putting the end of 'King Harvest' in my previous post, but thought it might not qualify as a 'solo'.

Dylan called him a 'mathematical guitar genius' and was spot-on.


----------



## TresPicos

The Boston Rag - Steely Dan (at 3:45)
Don't Take Me Alive - Steely Dan (at 0:00)


----------



## Oreb

Three very brief, very beautiful introductions:

Jimi's introduction to the studio 'Little Wing',

Richard Thompson's introduction to the studio version of 'The Calvary Cross',

Robert Fripp's rhapsodic opening to the studio 'Fallen Angel'


----------



## Tallisman

2:03


----------



## Judas Priest Fan




----------



## Strange Magic

Steve Hackett, _Genesis_, Firth of Fifth solo from _Selling England by the Pound_. Utterly transcendental!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firth_of_Fifth


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Crazy Train with RANDY RHOADS! I can even play it myself <3 (just have to practice)


----------



## DeepR

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road

4:00 :guitar:






There are other great live versions, particularly from the early 90s. 
Something different everytime...


----------



## Dorsetmike

Almost anything from Jan Akkerman


----------



## Rogerx

"Alive" (Mike McCready) - Pearl Jam Ten

While My Guitar Gently Weeps" (Eric Clapton)

Cortez the Killer" (Neil Young) 

"Machine Gun" (Jimi Hendrix)
Just a few from the top of my head


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Zappa: _Yo' Mama_ from Sheik Yerbouti; Filthy Habits from YCDTOSA

Jeff Beck: Blues Deluxe, Shapes of Things (Truth), Get the Feeling (Rough & Ready), Positively Maybe (Orange album)

Clapton: Crossroads, White Room, Badge, Outside Woman Blues

Hendrix: Watchtower, Red House (British version), Still Raining, Still Dreaming, Spanish Castle Magic, The Wind Cries Mary

Jimmy Page: Whole Lotta Love, Since I've Been Loving You

Richie Blackmore: Kentucky Woman

Tal Farlow: Blue Art, Too

Ted Greene: Danny Boy

Frank Gambale: Another Alternative

Allan Holdsworth: Bundles, Blues for Tony

Pat Martino: The Great Stream











Larry Coryell: Here comes the Sun

John McLaughlin: 1 Nite Stand


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jan Akkerman "Sylvia" on accoustic (from 1.20) followed by band version


----------



## elgar's ghost

I should add this couple to my post from 2013:

The solos traded between Brian Robertson and Scott Gorham on _Suicide_ from Thin Lizzy's _Live and Dangerous_ (1978):
Donald Roeser on _Then Came the Last Days of May_ from Blue Öyster Cult's debut album (1972):


----------



## Room2201974

I'm going with the "old fogey's" selection here for a very important reason: If you have any talent on the guitar at all, then coming up with a great lead solo in the studio where you get to do it over again til you get it juuuuuuuuuust right is not that hard a proposition. Try doing it live, no punches, no overdubs, no mistakes allowed!!!!!






BTW, here's another nod to _Cortez The Killer_ for the same reason.


----------



## tdc

The Paco de Lucia I posted earlier this thread is still a favorite, and I see in one of my other choices the video was taken down, it was this (also still a favorite):

Scotty Anderson - Are You From Dixie


----------



## Merl

My all time favourite solos have to be Trower's live version of 'Rock Me Baby', Hendrix's live version of Little Wing and Michael Schenker's extended solo on the live version of UFO's 'Rock Bottom' (I couldn't find a decent version on YouTube so I linked one from his Schenker live shows). Schenker is probably one of the most underrated rock guitarists of all time.


----------



## Merl

And a nice bit of Roy Buchanan never goes amiss.


----------



## regenmusic




----------



## starthrower

It's impossible to have just one, so here's my short list. 

Pat Metheny: Tell It All, Third Wind
Frank Zappa: Shut Up N Play Yer Guitar Some More (an Inca Roads solo recorded 1979)
Mark Knopfler: In The Gallery
Jeff Beck: Cause We've Ended As Lovers
Tony Rice: Port Tobacco
Allan Holdsworth: Joshua, Devil Take The Hindmost
Jerry Garcia: Big River from One From The Vault
John Scofield: Rule Of Thumb
Grant Green: Go Down Moses
Scott Henderson: Dense Dance
John Abercrombie: Aquamarine
Wes Montgomery: No Blues
David Gilmour: Money
Steve Howe: America
Ed King: Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Jay

senza sordino said:


> Jimmy Page, The Song Remains the Same


Think About It



EdwardBast said:


> Robert Fripp


The Emperor In His War Room



Itullian said:


> Mick Abrahams, Cat Squirrel


It's Only Love



Itullian said:


> Clapton, Live Cream, Steppin' Out


Beano version



millionrainbows said:


> Jeff Beck: Blues Deluxe, Shapes of Things (Truth)


Let Me Love You; Rock My Plimsoul


----------



## HolstThePhone

David Gilmour's slide guitar solo at the end of High Hopes






To be honest, I could just make a list of Gilmour solos. His playing was something of an awakening for me as a 16 year old guitarist who had until then mainly idolized guitarists who could play fast (Lookin' at you Herman Li).


----------



## SanAntone

It's not long, but I've always liked the guitar solo in "Fixing a Hole"


----------



## gregorx

Duane Allman, _Loan me a Dime_, 1969. More of a favorite guitar work than a solo.


----------



## Piers Hudson

As a guitarist, I think there are too many to count! One of my favourite 'fusion' examples is from Greg Howe's 'The Terrace' (the whole song is a solo, but trust me, it is tasteful, and I think emotive):


----------



## Piers Hudson

Also, please check out Derek Trucks; he is possibly the best slide player of all time. He was jamming with BB King, and after Derek took a solo BB King said to him "That's about as good as I've ever heard".

This should give you a glimpse of his remarkable ability:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yeah slide guitar!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jan Akkerman


----------



## Barbebleu

This


----------



## Simon Moon

It's a bit hard for me to think of my favorite solo, when so many of my favorite players are fusion players. So, just because you hear Holdsworth, Machacek, McLaughlin, Mcgill, Gambale, etc, etc, play a solo on a specific recorded song, does not mean you will hear the same solo live.

But to name a few non-fusion players:

Fripp - The Night Watch, Exiles
Steve Hackett - The Lamia
Jan Akerman - Eruption
Corrado Rustici - Vimana


Every time I listed a song by the above, I thought of 10 more that could be listed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Too many to be that specific but currently Bill Nelson of Be Bop Deluxe on the live version of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape (Live in the Air Age)


----------



## Varick

Merl said:


> My all time favourite solos have to be Trower's live version of 'Rock Me Baby', Hendrix's live version of Little Wing and Michael Schenker's extended solo on the live version of UFO's 'Rock Bottom' (I couldn't find a decent version on YouTube so I linked one from his Schenker live shows). *Schenker is probably one of the most underrated rock guitarists of all time.*


I have always thought that about Alex Lifeson. Sure everyone knows Neil Peart for drums and Geddy Lee for bass, but no one ever talks about Alex. The Rolling Stones "Greatest Guitarists" Issue was such a farce. They actually had Bruce Springsteen at 96 and had Alex at 97. What a joke. Bruce Springsteen above Lifeson? Springsteen shouldn't make a top 500 list of greatest guitarists let alone one notch above Lifeson. Springsteen should be in the top 5 *"song writers"* of all time IMO, but guitarist???

I think Alex Lifeson's guitar work is always overlooked and underrated. "Working Man" and any live version of that song is one of MANY examples.

V


----------



## Judas Priest Fan




----------



## norman bates

Usually I'm not very into this kind of stuff, but recently I've enjoyed Currents, a instrumental and very melodic song written by Roy Ziv.


----------



## Azol

One of those iconic guitar solos of all time by *Andy Latimer *of Camel.


----------



## Azol

Also I am going to add this (maybe quite obscure) piece as a great example of tasteful guitar solo that actually adds to the song without taking the spotlight as "obligatory guitar solo in a rock song". Very cleverly done, bravo to *John Mitchell* of Arena!


----------



## Varick

This is one of my favorite guitar solos from one of my favorite ARTISTS & Guitarists of all time. The solo is at the end of the song. But the whole song is great. A story about the auto racing circuit throughout the US.

The man just has an organic-ness to his music. Everything is "in the pocket." I truly love this man's music!

V


----------



## Jay

Hendrix: "House Burning Down" from 3:20 to the end, whereby cosmik consciousness is achieved through the transmogrification of a mere "guitar solo" into a vortex of noise:


----------



## Rach Man

I was perusing YouTube when I found this:


----------



## Rach Man

Let me place another one here. If you are not familiar with Glen Campbell playing the guitar, look him up. He was as good as anyone.


----------



## Rach Man

Here's a little different style. Steve Hunter and Dick Wagner were the guitarists on the live Lou Reed Rock-n-Roll Animal CD.


----------



## Rach Man

gregorx said:


> Duane Allman, _Loan me a Dime_, 1969. More of a favorite guitar work than a solo.


Great suggestion. Here's Duane. 
BTW, this is not your Lido Shuffle Boz Scaggs!


----------



## millionrainbows

When I started becoming ware of guitar solos, this was a favorite, ooohed and ahhed over by me & my neighborhood pal Mike Haines. Solo starts at 1:45.


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Phil loves classical

Here's mine starting at 1:30.






A very short but sweet one at 1:35.


----------



## Joe B

Mike Stern - "Little Shoes":


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite Mike Stern track and solo is "Nardis."


----------



## mparta

Varick said:


> This is one of my favorite guitar solos from one of my favorite ARTISTS & Guitarists of all time. The solo is at the end of the song. But the whole song is great. A story about the auto racing circuit throughout the US.
> 
> The man just has an organic-ness to his music. Everything is "in the pocket." I truly love this man's music!
> 
> V


Brothers in Arms, Local Hero, On every Street... really a great player, gorgeous lyrical quality to the playing. It's not the greatest solo, but I saw him in Paris about 5-6 years ago and the live performance of Romeo and Juliet with a smoky stage for atmosphere was as gorgeous as anything I've ever heard anywhere. A song that as performed really takes it to a Shakespearean level, a song worthy of the play, that's something special!


----------



## Bwv 1080

Mike Stern is a great musician, unfortunately I personally cannot stand so much chorus pedal


----------



## starthrower

Bwv 1080 said:


> Mike Stern is a great musician, unfortunately I personally cannot stand so much chorus pedal


He hasn't really evolved much over the years. His albums are highly formulaic so I quit buying them years ago. But he's fun to hear live. He can play his tail off!


----------



## starthrower

Bwv 1080 said:


>


Devil Take The Hindmost contains one of the most astonishing extended solos I've ever heard in the past 35 years. It's just incredible on so many levels. Originality, technique and command of the instrument, brilliant musical ideas, melody and logical continuity. Just a fantastic audio document every guitar fan should hear and listen to many times if you're into progressive music. Steve Khan called it "ridiculously great guitar playing."


----------



## pianozach

Crying To the Sky
Be-Bop Deluxe (Bill Nelson)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joe B said:


> Mike Stern - "Little Shoes":


Looks a bit like a young Dave Gilmour on that picture.


----------



## WNvXXT

starts around 2:00


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## MisterSolemnis

Really surprised that I didn't see any of my 3 favorites on any list to this point. Well, what do I know!? ...

#1: Glenn Tipton, guitarist on Judas Priest, "Beyond the Realms of Death" (original studio album version),
#2: Tony Peluso, electric fuzz guitar on the outro from the Carpenters, "Goodbye to Love",
#3: Michael Schenker, guitarist on UFO, "On with the Action".


----------



## pianozach

MisterSolemnis said:


> Really surprised that I didn't see any of my 3 favorites on any list to this point. Well, what do I know!? ...
> 
> #1: Glenn Tipton, guitarist on Judas Priest, "Beyond the Realms of Death" (original studio album version),
> #2: Tony Peluso, electric fuzz guitar on the outro from the Carpenters, "Goodbye to Love",
> #3: Michael Schenker, guitarist on UFO, "On with the Action".


I can't say I'm familiar with UFO or Judas Priest, and I simply don't recall what the song Goodbye to Love sounds like. Not likely I'd have mentioned any of these three.

Off the top of my head, here's my nominations:

Bluebird - Buffalo Springfield
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
The End - The Beatles
Soon (from The Gates of Delerium) - Yes
Crying to the Sky - Be-Bop Deluxe
Aqualung - Jethro Tull
Play in Time - Jethro Tull
Hotel California - The Eagles
Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - Jimi Hendrix
And Your Bird Can Sing - The Beatles
Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws
Gimme Some Truth - John Lennon (George Harrison on slide guitar)
Give Me Love (Give Me Peace on Earth) - George Harrison
Reelin' in the Years - Steely Dan
Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Williams and Sky, some on this forum may consider this sacrilege, I don't; I often wonder what some of the composers of the past would have done with present day instruments.


----------



## Belowpar

The song is great, the arrangement is equal to that and orchestrated to allow Jeff 'Skunk' Baxter to enjoy himself.






May not be 'the best', but its the one I go back to the most, therefore I guess its my favourite.


----------



## Art Rock

Guthrie Govan's solo on Steven Wilson's Drive home should be mentioned:






Solo at 5:07, but the whole song (and video) is gorgeous, so I would not skip the first five minutes.


----------



## Jacck

probably Neil Young - Like a Hurricane 





or Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird





in both cases, the solo is towards the end. I am lazy to search for times


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> . . .
> 
> or Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in both cases, the solo is towards the end. I am lazy to search for times


Oh that was trippy with the extended ending and all . . .


----------



## Azol

Dave Bainbridge solo from "The Everlasting Hills, Part 1" ("Veil of Gossamer" album) - cannot find the video, but you owe it to yourself to find out. Probably one of the most underrated guitarists ever.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Can it be a list? Ah, I'm not waiting for an answer. :devil:

1) Randy Rhoads (Ozzy) - Mister Crowley
2) Randy Rhoads (Ozzy) - Over The Mountain
3) Frank Zappa - Inca Roads (especially the live versions)
4) Ritchie Blackmore (Deep Purple) - Highway Star
5) Ritchie Blackmore (Deep Purple) - Child in Time
6) Ritchie Blackmore (Rainbow) - Stargazer
7) Eddie Van Halen - Eruption
8) Eddie Van Halen - Ice Cream Man
9) Eddie Van Halen - When Push Comes to Shove
10) Eddie Van Halen - Mean Street
11)Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
12) Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun (Live)
13) Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin) - Since I've Been Loving You
14) Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin) - Stairway to Heaven 
15) Eric Clapton (The Beatles) - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
16) Eric Clapton (Cream) - White Room
17) David Gilmour (Pink Floyd) - Every solo from Dark Side of the Moon until today. Comfortably Numb might be the most famous, but on Dark Side and Wish You Were Here he distilled and refined his style and always provided perfect, tasty licks.
18) Steve Hackett (Genesis) - Dancing With the Moonlit Night
19) Steve Hackett (Genesis) - Firth of Fifth
20) Rik Emmett (Triumph) - Fight the Good Fight (amazing!)
21) Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tin Pan Alley
22) Michael Schenker (U.F.O.) - Rock Bottom... (Hello Chicago!)
23) Terry Kath (Chicago) - 25 or 6 to 4
24) Mark Knofler (Dire Straits) - Brothers in Arms
25) John McLaughlin (Mahavishnu Orchestra) - Every solo he did with the M.O. How do I pick just one?
26) Alex Lifeson (Rush) - Limelight
27) Jake E. Lee (Ozzy)- Bark at the Moon 
28) Jeff Beck - Pretty much everything, but I'll go back to my favorite album - Blow by Blow. My favorite two tracks are instrumentals. I'll go with a) Cause We've Ended As Lovers and b) Diamond Dust.

Yes, I played guitar in the 80s, and I was a shredder back then, so I have to include 2 note-spinners:
29) Steve Vai - For The Love of God
30) Yngwie Malmsteen - I Am A Viking. I know. All his solos sound the same, but at least he tries to incorporate some of the song's melodies and some context so it's not 100% note-spinning. It's only 98-99% note-spinning! :lol:

That was off the top of my head. I'm sure I left out something obvious.


----------



## Captainnumber36

EricABQ said:


> What is your favorite guitar solo in a song.
> 
> Here's mine, at about 1:40. Marc Ribot in a Tom Waits song:


Love that album.


----------



## jim prideaux

Belowpar said:


> The song is great, the arrangement is equal to that and orchestrated to allow Jeff 'Skunk' Baxter to enjoy himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be 'the best', but its the one I go back to the most, therefore I guess its my favourite.


This is one of the strangest coincidences...there is a Dan live album (from relatively recent radio broadcasts) recorded at the Wang Theatre......near the endis an encore of My Old School.....over the past few weeks when I have finished working from home ( bloody painful activity!) I get in the car, drive 5 minutes to the beach ( yes, the N.E. coast, not the greatest weather!) and put it on really loud......clears my head, lifts me up and off we go!.....Joh Herrington's guitar!!!!!


----------



## jim prideaux

pianozach said:


> Crying To the Sky
> Be-Bop Deluxe (Bill Nelson)


Live version of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape by the same mob.......marvellous (Prince!)


----------



## norman bates

I was listening to Dave Bartholomew and the guitar solo on his 1950 tune Basin street breakdown is hilarious. I had already heard other solos based on repeated notes but this one is almost surreal, check it out (from 1:20 to 2:16)






I love it.


----------



## golfer72

jim prideaux said:


> Live version of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape by the same mob.......marvellous (Prince!)


Always loved BeBop. Also amazed how many people never heard of them


----------



## golfer72

No list would be complete without Santana (Europa). Also Blue Sky from ABB


----------



## norman bates

In the last few days I've been watching videos of Derek Trucks. I've been aware of him for a long time, and I've listened to him in the past but (I know I'm late) I'm realizing just now how astonishing is his work with a slide. There's a quite famous video of him with John Mayer and BB King, and BB King says that's it's the best playing he has ever heard. Some guitarists try to play faster than anyone else, some try to make the most harmonically complex stuff, some try to be the heaviest, so try to be quirk and original. He clearly has refined his art looking for expressivity. I've never heard so many vocal nuances from a guitar. Like a guy in the comments rightly says, it's like he has Aretha Franklin in his guitar


----------



## starthrower

My current favorite.


----------



## Rach Man

I didn't know how good a guitar player Glen Campbell was until recently. Now I am pleasantly amazed at how well he played. So, here is another version of _Gentle On My Mind_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This has been one of my favorites for 45 years:


----------



## Rogerx

Eddie Van Halen - Eruption






This caused quit a stir in those days ,:guitar:


----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

The pair of solos at 5:14.


----------



## tdc

This one is nice:


----------



## pianozach

Rach Man said:


> I didn't know how good a guitar player Glen Campbell was until recently. Now I am pleasantly amazed at how well he played. So, here is another version of _Gentle On My Mind_.


I was aware that *Campbell* was a great guitarist, but I hadn't heard this live clip before. Just awesome! Thanks.


----------



## fbjim

The Sonics - Roll Over Beethoven






One of the few white groups from this era to cover it well. You know it's good when the opening drums overdrive the mic. The guitar solo is the definition of a paint-melter, it's harsh, poorly recorded, and absolutely thrilling. it's hard to get heavier than this from 1964.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I was aware that *Campbell* was a great guitarist, but I hadn't heard this live clip before. Just awesome! Thanks.


Glen Campbell was an A-List studio guitarist on the L.A. recording scene, part of The Wrecking Crew. I believe he played the obligatos in the Marty Robbins song "El Paso". Yes, he was a monster guitarist.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Glen Campbell was an A-List studio guitarist on the L.A. recording scene, part of The Wrecking Crew. I believe he played the obligatos in the Marty Robbins song "El Paso". Yes, he was a monster guitarist.


He also replaced Brian Wilson in the Beach Boys for awhile.


----------



## progmatist

pianozach said:


> He also replaced Brian Wilson in the Beach Boys for awhile.


In those days rather than trying to teach the band new songs, people like Brian Wilson would bring in the Wrecking Crew to record the album. Far less valuable studio time was wasted.


----------



## pianozach

progmatist said:


> In those days rather than trying to teach the band new songs, people like Brian Wilson would bring in the Wrecking Crew to record the album. Far less valuable studio time was wasted.


True. It was standard practice for producers to bring in "Pros", and have the band learn their parts later.

Even the Beatles' producer was going to bring in session drummers in the beginning to record drum parts, which resulted in them firing Pete Best, and getting Ringo Starr, Liverpool's best drummer, instead.


----------



## tdc

I've been a fan of Campbell's playing for some years now. When I first discovered his music I was interested in finding out who Campbell learned from, apparently he learned his chops largely through listening and emulating the music of Django Reinhardt. Well, there you go!


----------



## tdc

norman bates said:


> In the last few days I've been watching videos of Derek Trucks. I've been aware of him for a long time, and I've listened to him in the past but (I know I'm late) I'm realizing just now how astonishing is his work with a slide. There's a quite famous video of him with John Mayer and BB King, and BB King says that's it's the best playing he has ever heard. Some guitarists try to play faster than anyone else, some try to make the most harmonically complex stuff, some try to be the heaviest, so try to be quirk and original. He clearly has refined his art looking for expressivity. I've never heard so many vocal nuances from a guitar. Like a guy in the comments rightly says, it's like he has Aretha Franklin in his guitar


AJ Ghent sounds just as good to me on slide!


----------



## SixFootScowl

More great slide guitar:


----------



## jegreenwood

This solo by Prince came up for discussion over Thanksgiving.


----------



## golfer72

Santana : Europa , Bill Nelson ( BeBop Deluxe) Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape , Allmans. Blue Sky


----------



## norman bates

tdc said:


> AJ Ghent sounds just as good to me on slide!


that is impressive indeed! Thank you, I didn't know him


----------



## Rogerx

ROCK GUITAR SOLOS OF ALL TIME


----------

